#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Sean Paul - Temperature (jump remix)

## Dr. Edie

Nu er een eigen mix gepost werd, hierbij een van mij (ondertussen over de 900 downloads.. :Smile:  )

DOWNLOAD

Grtz,
Edie

----------


## timleurink

Mm wat moet ik hiervan zeggen.. Misschien als je er van houd is het leuk.. Maar er zit weer zon standaard deuntje achter wat ook veel bij bubbling wordt gedaan..
Persoonlijk zou ik dit nummer niet gebruiken voor mn drive in show...

Verder wel netjes in elkaar gezet... 

Groeten Tim

----------


## Freek Fokker

Wel eens van breaks gehoord?

----------


## ralph

Betere hak werk dit :Big Grin: 
Zo wordt R&B nog verteerbaar!

Er zit niet echt een lijn/opbouw in het geheel. Meer een probeersel van verschillende beatjes achter de vocal.
Beatje wat bij2.10 derachter komt kan mij wel bekoren.

Over het algemeen krijg ik erg het "bitte ein beat"gevoel...
Maken we tegenwoordig geen mixbaar einde meer aan een plaat? zogenaamde outro, dat mixt wat gemakkelijker door naar je volgende plaatje.
Tipje van flipje...ff je beat laten doorlopen.

----------


## Banned

wel leuk bedacht maar een beetje eentonig. Het zou leuk zijn om wat melodie eraan toe te voegen.

----------


## DjFlo

[quote=ralph]Betere hak werk dit :Big Grin: 
Zo wordt R&B nog verteerbaar!
quote]

Kijk dat zijn nog eens de antwoorden :Wink: 

Voor de rest het klinkt lekker alleen vind ik dat de tekst een beetje te erg op de achtergrond ligt zeg maar.

Heb je nog meer remixes?

Gr

Floris

----------


## sis

> Nu er een eigen mix gepost werd, hierbij een van mij (ondertussen over de 900 downloads.. )
> 
> DOWNLOAD
> 
> Grtz,
> Edie



Nou , dit is lachen , echt grappig , je bent 10 jaar te laat  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Dit soort van bullshit is overjaars en overtijd ,
Jammer hoor maar van mij krijg je 1 op 10  :Big Grin:  
je bent dus gebuist 
Vele groeten van 
sissie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Betere hak werk dit
> Zo wordt R&B nog verteerbaar!
> 
> Er zit niet echt een lijn/opbouw in het geheel. Meer een probeersel van verschillende beatjes achter de vocal.
> Beatje wat bij2.10 derachter komt kan mij wel bekoren.
> 
> Over het algemeen krijg ik erg het "bitte ein beat"gevoel...
> Maken we tegenwoordig geen mixbaar einde meer aan een plaat? zogenaamde outro, dat mixt wat gemakkelijker door naar je volgende plaatje.
> Tipje van flipje...ff je beat laten doorlopen.



Klopt, al vind ik de beat al best lang doorlopen op het einde..

Verder is dit gewoon gemaakt voor de lol, zonder echte bedoelingen ermee... Wel leuk dat het nummertje bij 'jumpliefhebbers' best in de smaak valt.

Hij is idd vrij eentonig, enigsinds opgelost door verschillende kicks te gebruiken. Hier vind je nog enkele probeersels..  :Wink:  

Sis zijn reactie snap ik niet echt, echt niet. Kan zijn omdat ik geen Belg ben misschien.

----------


## ralph

Eej Sis, jij bent toch muzikant/artiest/zanger?

Niet een eigen werkje van jou wat we mogen gebruiken om Ableton en andere rmx shit op los te laten?

Lijkt mij leuk!

ps. als er andere muziekanten actief zijn die dit leuk vinden: hit me!

----------


## axs

jump style is in belgie GELUKKIG al lang passé...

----------


## Max

> jump style is in belgie GELUKKIG al lang passé...



Valt me toch op dat er erg veel JUMPfeesten in Noord-België gehouden worden.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Jumpstyle dus uit is? Dacht het even van niet :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

Denk dat Axs wat ouder wordt :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jumpstyle heeft een wat specifieker publiek gekregen, wanneer ik apres ski klusjes doe is het nog steeds erg prima draaien, all-time classic is waqt dat betreft: Nunca - movin'train maar ook...let's get ready to rumble!

Een hele avond van die stuitershit trek ik ook niet, maar zo ter afwisseling: nix mis mee! :Cool:

----------


## ljkev

Jump is nog altijd goed in ze. Ken genoeg fuiven in vlaams-brabant waar ze constant jump draaien. Ik denk ook ni da et rap zal verdwijne ze  :Smile:   :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BlueConfig

Axs leeft in de toekomst of in het verleden  :Big Grin:   want hier in west-vlaanderen -Noordfrankrijk is jump juist op zijn hoogste punt  :Wink:  . 

De mix zelf kon mij nie echt bekoren. veel te veel in 1 willen steken. But keep on trying.

----------


## jurjen_barel

jumpstyle? Dit is eerder hardstyle.

Te veel soorten basgedreun die elkaar afwisselen, intro is nog niet helemaal lekker, outro is nog niet te bekennen, ergens tegen het einde nog een klein schoonheidsfoutje.

Deze krijgt een enkeltje shift+delete van mij. Nothin' personal.  :Frown:

----------


## Stekkie_be

Jumpstyle is hier nog altijd in... té in...

Pak die goede jumpers van 8 jaar terug, dat was hét van het.

Maar kom. Ik draai het ook, omdat het gewoonweg nog zoveel gevraagd wordt.

Ik mix de originele Temperature trouwens wel eens met Charles Stone (Klash)  :Wink:

----------


## AllroundRoLo

Zet gewoon een 3e cd-speler neer en pak een standaard plaatje. Picht alles iets en je hebt een jumpstyle versie.

Met loops kun je veel doen, zo krijg je ook niet steeds dezelfde remix. Gewoon lekker live remixen

----------


## BvE

Ik vind jet begin wel lekker hoor! Alleen de spanning is er al snel af. Ook is de bas van het origineel net iets teveel weggedraaid. Maar heb je nog meer  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Ik vind jet begin wel lekker hoor! Alleen de spanning is er al snel af. Ook is de bas van het origineel net iets teveel weggedraaid. Maar heb je nog meer  ?



Eminem - Lose Yourself

Zo'n beetje zelfde gedreun, juist waar IK van hou :Big Grin:

----------

